# Egypt Offer // Questions



## kman97 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi All, 

This is a great forum. I read through all the 8 pages and got a lot of info. I have just a few left and would appreciate if you could help

Info abt me
I am an Indian expat, married with 2 children thinking of moving to Cairo. 


Renting - Where should we live and how much will it cost (i know this is relative but we want atleast 3 bedrooms in a very good area. 
Cost of International Schooling for 3 years child
Cost of playschool (english speaking) for 2 year child 
Can my wife work in a bank and if yes what would be the salary. She has 10 years experience in retail banking
Can I bring my maid with me (since we trust her more stable for the kids)

I actually have many more, but these were the top ones

Cheers


----------



## kman97 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey, 25 views and no reply 
Maybe you can answer 1 or 2 questions if possible?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

kman97 said:


> Hey, 25 views and no reply
> Maybe you can answer 1 or 2 questions if possible?


Don't forget that your post can be seen by all members but that they may not be able to answer your questions. 

As a moderator I regularly look through new posts but I can't help since I'm based in Australia. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## hamartia (Sep 7, 2008)

*answer for you*

HI, i wish i can help you as much a i can,
about the rent, you can get a furnished apartment in a good place, and the rent will be around 300 dollars per month and above according to the area, but for this amount you can get it in a good area, but it may be a little bit more if you need 3 bedrooms, maybe a 100 more.
about the schools, we have many schools here, American schools, or british, or languages school which teaches all subjects in english, the schools prices vary from a school to another, for example if you want a school that has foreign teachers it will be expensive, more than 6000 dollars or more per year, but for ordinary private languages schools they will be good, and not expensive, maybe 2000 and above per year, but it will not be a problem coz you can pay them in installments through the year. and for your younger kid , he can go to the same school with his brother coz many schools here have playschools with ordinary schools, some schools have from the playschool to high school , all in one, its better and easier, and save your time and efforts.
about your wife, she can find a very good job in banking here, maybe she will need to learn a little arabic to be able to deal with life here and her job, but its not hard, she can join arabic classes and start it right away, we have many international banks here who are in need all the time for professional emplyment, and they will appreciate alot her experience, specially and she has long experience in foreign country, as soon she comes she can apply online, she will find many opportunities here.
and yes you can bring your maid, just check that in the egyptian ambassy in the country where you are now, and ask them about that, they will guide you for the right visa for her, but it will not be complicated as long you follow the rules.
and anyway, if you need any help you can contact me, i will love to help you with all i can,i have many indians friends coz i was in Dubai and i just came like a month ago to settle here in my country, so if you need any help dont hesitate to contact me, i prefer you contact specially if you want a place, i know some friends who can help you to find a good places here and with reasonable prices.
i wish i was helpful enough for you, and if you have more questions just ask me.
walid


----------



## kman97 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey thanks, most useful and very positive (in fact I thought it would be much harder e.g. wife job etc.)


----------



## onefoothere_onefootthere (May 10, 2009)

A good apartment will cost between 3000-6000LE and upwards, depending where you want to live and how much space you require. The cost of tution will vary greatly depending upon what type of school you would like your kids to go to. A very good international school, for KG will run you 5-7000 USD. The language schools are less costly, but I don't know the range. You should be able to bring your maid, how easy will it be depends upon her nationality. Since she will be employed and assuming you as her employer is well employed then it is possible. Be aware that as her employer you may need to pay her work visa (this is the case with Egyptian, and some foreign based companies). With expertise in banking, finding a job in that field is say easier than most, there are many international/foreign banks operating here, like the poster before stated she can apply online, but no need to wait until she arrives here.
Best wishes!


----------

